# AN17821A



## yordeynisgh (Ene 28, 2013)

Necesito el datasheet de éste amplificador.

Un amigo quiere que le arregle un amplificador y me trajo éste integrado, pero no tengo dicho datasheet, solo tengo acceso a esta URL www.alldatasheet.com y ahí no está éste integrado, necesito que lo coloquen aquí en éste post..


----------



## JBE (Ene 28, 2013)

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Pablo M P (Ene 28, 2013)

hola en el datasheet viene lo mismo que en esta foto 





si no consigues el datasheet en all busca en www.datasheetcatalog.com/ o directamente en google


----------



## yordeynisgh (Feb 1, 2013)

muchas gracias JBE te lo agradezco hermano.



Pablo M P dijo:


> hola en el datasheet viene lo mismo que en esta foto
> http://circuits.datasheetdir.com/271/AN17821A-pinout.jpg
> si no consigues el datasheet en all busca en www.datasheetcatalog.com/ o directamente en google



muchas gracias Pablo M P 


yordeynisgh dijo:


> ... solo tengo acceso a esta URL www.alldatasheet.com y ahi no esta este integrado, necesito que lo coloquen aquí en este post..


.


los quiero! y muchas gracias


----------



## flakopro (Oct 22, 2018)

Saludos colegas...si alguien tiene el impreso de esta pastilla de audio por favor me lo hace llegar...gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2018)

¿Pastila de audio??? ¿¿¿¿¿que es eso?????


----------



## flakopro (Oct 22, 2018)

se le dice así...pastilla de audio a los CI de audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2018)

tv sonic 21 pulgadas sin audio salida an17821a (resuelto) - Reballing.es


----------



## flakopro (Oct 22, 2018)

*G*racias *D*osmetros pero lo q*ue* necesito es el pcb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2018)

Vas a tener que dibujarlo ya que es un repuesto de televisor.

Y lee cómo controla el mute y el volumen !


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2018)

Aca nunca escuche que le dijeran pastilla, por lo menos a ninguno de tus compatriotas, obvio que se que es un AN17821A  como tantos otros CI AN
Bajate la hoja de datos, lleva muy pocos componentes externos, no se si se consigue por allí placas perforadas genéricas, aún así y todo es muy  fácil que lo hagas tu mismo solo lleva 9 componentes externos de los cuales 4 son resistencias, el diagrama del datasheet te va a ser de gran ayuda


----------



## flakopro (Abr 11, 2019)

Saludos...
desde hace algún tiempo estube buscando cómo armar éste impreso que de hecho es super sencillo , lo hice varias veces pero no había compartido nada con ustedes , ayer me apareció un trabajito con éste CI que a pesar de ser de poca potencia se escucha divino , adjunto algunas imágenes del montaje así como el impreso del mismo , espero le pueda servir a alguien algún día...

Había olvidado describirles el circuito para los mas nuevos , los cables rojos y negros son para la conexión de los parlantes , blanco (+) y negro (-) ,
alimentación , amarillo (ground) , azul (R) y verde (L) entrada de señal.

Pasen muy buenas noches.


----------



## sant995 (Jun 6, 2020)

flakopro dijo:


> Saludos...
> desde hace algún tiempo estube buscando cómo armar éste impreso que de hecho es super sencillo , lo hice varias veces pero no había compartido nada con ustedes , ayer me apareció un trabajito con éste CI que a pesar de ser de poca potencia se escucha divino , adjunto algunas imágenes del montaje así como el impreso del mismo , espero le pueda servir a alguien algún día...
> 
> Había olvidado describirles el circuito para los mas nuevos , los cables rojos y negros son para la conexión de los parlantes , blanco (+) y negro (-) ,
> ...


Buenas, el pin 9 lo dejas sin conectar?


----------



## flakopro (Jun 10, 2020)

Sant995, el pin 9 se queda sin conectar y listo , funciona a la perfección , muy buena calidad.


----------



## Artur0 (Nov 5, 2021)

flakopro dijo:


> Saludos...
> desde hace algún tiempo estube buscando cómo armar éste impreso que de hecho es super sencillo , lo hice varias veces pero no había compartido nada con ustedes , ayer me apareció un trabajito con éste CI que a pesar de ser de poca potencia se escucha divino , adjunto algunas imágenes del montaje así como el impreso del mismo , espero le pueda servir a alguien algún día...
> 
> Había olvidado describirles el circuito para los mas nuevos , los cables rojos y negros son para la conexión de los parlantes , blanco (+) y negro (-) ,
> ...


Hola soy re nuevo me podrías dar la especificaciones de los filtros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2021)

Artur0 dijo:


> Hola soy re nuevo*.* *M*e podrías dar la especificaciones de los filtros*?*








						Datasheet Archive AN17821A datasheet download
					

Datasheet Archive AN17821A datasheet download




					www.datasheetarchive.com


----------



## Yoha96x (May 8, 2022)

Tengo una AN17820b y quisiera utilizarla para un amplificador, si me pudieran decir como, tengo muy poco conocimiento de todo esto.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 8, 2022)

Cuál es tu consulta


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2022)

AN17820B Datasheet - 7.5 W, Audio Power Amplifier
					

Part Number : AN17820B Function : BTL 7.5 W, Audio Power Amplifier ( Silicon Monolithic Bipolar IC)Package : SIL-12 Pin Type Maker : Panasonic Cor...




					www.datasheet-pdf.info


----------



## Yoha96x (May 8, 2022)

Tengo un vídeo de un amplificador con un an17821a *¿ M*e sirven los mismos componentes para este*? H*e visto ya los datasheet pero no los entiendo mucho q*ue* digamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2022)

Si , es el mismo diagrama y componentes el *20* que el 21 , solo que el 20 soporta hasta 24 V de alimentación y el 21 solo 13,8 V

Por favor escribe correctamente. Gracias.


----------



## unmonje (May 8, 2022)

Yoha96x dijo:


> Tengo un vídeo de un amplificador con un an17821a *¿ M*e sirven los mismos componentes para este*? H*e visto ya los datasheet pero no los entiendo mucho q*ue* digamos.


El esquema que mas se halla en Internet es el modelo A, pero no debe haber mucha diferencia con el B. Puede que la tensión máxima o algo asi.
Te podemos decir como hacerlo :
- Aquí mas arriba, esta un circuito del *modelo A*, solo tienes que *copiarlo*, pero no te podemos decir todo lo demás, un foro no es para eso.
- Las cosas que *no entiendas  del circuito *, tienes que aprenderlas, *antes de ponerte a armar* el aparato, de otro modo podrías romperlo.
- El foro es para corregir cosas que hayas entendido mal, o pasar circuitos, o aclarar detalles, no es para dar cursos.
- Cuando entiendas cada cosa del circuito, estarás listo para pasar a la próxima etapa, es decir, comprar los elementos y ponerte a armarlo.
- Otra opción es buscar a alguien vecino que si sepa y te ayude de cerca.
- Los videos de Internet te pueden ayudar un poco, pero siempre esta el riesgo de que entiendas algo mal.    ☹️


----------



## Yoha96x (May 8, 2022)

Oka muchas gracias por todo


----------

